

Ask HN: Review my developer job board startup - ig1

One of the constant complaints I heard at pretty much every startup and tech meetup I went to was the difficulty in hiring good developers.<p>So I've tried to tackle this problem by building a hand-curated developer job board concentrating purely on companies that want to hire top-tier developers.<p>I'd appreciate any feedback !<p>http://www.coderstack.co.uk/
======
petervandijck
Good idea. Is it focused on the UK? (Looks like it from the URL).

I don't understand your implementation though. You are trying to solve the
problem of "difficulty in hiring good developers" by providing a list of jobs?
Shouldn't you provide a list of developers?

From the site, it looks like you're trying to solve the problem of "it's hard
to find good jobs in 1 place". Better be clear about what problem you are
trying to solve :)

~~~
ig1
Yes, focused on the UK (at least at first).

One of the major reasons hiring good developers is hard is that traditional
job boards are dominated by recruiters and it's hard for an individual company
to stand out. So companies are pretty much forced to use recruiters who aren't
great.

I'm solving the find good developers problem by building a job board that
allows individual companies to standout, but also by strategic advertising.
Using my background as a developer I can target ads much more specifically to
top-tier developers by focusing for example on the things they'd be more
likely to search for.

Solving the "it's hard to find good jobs" problem for developers is a side-
effect of the main problem I'm tackling :)

~~~
petervandijck
ok, got it.

------
ig1
Link: <http://www.coderstack.co.uk/>

